# Advice needed please



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, I am new to Kayak's and fourm.
I have been strickly a surf, pier, fisherman, never been on a kayak. I have decided to get a yak. Kinda have my mind made up but would like your feedback and imput. I am 5'11" 150 lbs. I am leaning towards the Ocean Kayak Prowler 13' Angler. I will be fishing the CBBT and lanching from the Chix beach area, Hatteras when possible also back bay. The 15' seems to big to load and unload, not sure if I need one that long. Any suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

The 13' should be enough. I have one and so does Rockstar and Jlannon I believe. I use mine primarily at the CBBT and HRBT and I've had a blast.

I'm not trying to stir up any controversy but try the TKAA board. You could get a lot of info from the guys on that board. A lot of those guys are on this board as well, like me, Rockstar, and Jlannon.

A lot of the guys probably would have posted something, but there was a TKAA meeting tonight err last night if you want to be technical about it.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hi troutmask*

I think the Prowler 13 would do pretty nice for you. I had to get a boat that was easier to manage while loading/unloading. I hurt my back pretty good in Oct. .............. so I sold off my Tarpon t160i and got the Prowler 13. I can one hand the boat into the back of my pick up pretty easy. I kinda thought a shorter boat would be a let down after having the faster T160i, but it paddles pretty fast and tracks well. 

The prowler has a excellent cockpit layout for fishing and a huge tank well. The tank well is large enough for a double milk crate and a cooler as well The bow internal storage is decent. You can clear the bow with a 6' rod , making it easier when trying manage a fish . The boat was primarily designed to be a fishing platform, and I think they did a nice job with it.

I believe that all the major Kayak companies do a nice job on thier kayaks, so I do not lean towards any one make or other. I have paddled alot of different boats since last summer, and they all seemed pretty neat in thier own design.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I think the P13 would suite your needs. I'm your size and weight, also new to the kayaking thing. I recently paddled it (first time being out on a kayak) and i'm very happy I bought it. I didn't feel unstable once, the boat was also easy to manuever and tracked well. There is plenty of room in the tankwell and hatch for all gear, and the deck rigging and surface allows for all the accessories. I've got plenty of room in the cockpit to stretch my legs and move around. It's also easy to lift and transport.

Check out Appomatox River Co. ( www.paddleva.com ) There are plenty of great shops, but IMHO they sell more boats and can afford to sell them at a more reasonable price.

Do some reading on different boats, and figure out what suites you... you can't go wrong with the Prowler though. A few sites that could help are www.tkaa.org and www.kayakfishingstuff.com. Hope I could help. 

Welcome to P&S, hope the yak thing works out for yah. It's a blast.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Your height and weight, the Prowler 13 or the Tarpon 120 should fit you well. If you are buying soon do your home work for the best price.
ARC, WRO, BPS, DICK's and SA should be having sales now/soon. 
Don't forget to get a good paddle and PFD.

The links on the post above have good info.

Robert


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have to agree with Rockstar on Appomatox River Co. They definitely made it worth my money to drive out to Yorktown to buy my Prowler 13 Angler. I really like the people at WRO, but my bank account told me to buy from Appomatox. 

Check out their used kayak deals online.They usually update it weekly. You might be able to snag a demo or used one on there. That's how I got mine so cheap.

With everything else though, I bought from WRO.


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you all for your responce.
I forgot to ask should I get the rudder system?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Rudder. 
A rudder is like a tv remote. It makes life easy but is not nessesary. A 13' kayak is not hard to turn. The rudder is a tool to help when paddling in a strong current / wind or when drift fishing.
Unless it is a great deal or you can spare the money I would wait on the rudder. After you have been fishing a while, see if you really need it. They are not hard to install aftermarket.

The only time I have wished that I had a rudder was while drift fishing and the wind kept turning the kayak away from the bank that I wanted to fish.

Robert


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

YakandSurf said:


> The only time I have wished that I had a rudder was while drift fishing and the wind kept turning the kayak away from the bank that I wanted to fish.
> 
> Robert


same here


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Ditto what Robert said.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*rudder*

Alot of guy swear by rudders, but I never felt like I needed one. In my opinion .........its just another thing that can develope problems.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

In the bigger stuff I could not see a rudder lasting long... Just one more thing to hit ya in the head if ya get crunched... JAM


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The P13 is one of the best all around fishing yaks out there and will serve you well. Having said that, there are faster options and since you are so light compared to the rest of us fatties, you might want to check out the Tarpon 160i. It is a rocketship. That's what I have. I can get to the first island at CBBT in 52 minutes. It is nice in a strong current too. Not as easy to turn as the P13 or other shorter yaks though. 

By the way, you couldn't give me a rudder or scupper plugs. Those seem to be the two most useless items (to me) that other folks think are really important.

Tom


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with you, Tom. The longest yak I've owned was 13' and I never really felt the need to have a rudder. Might change my mind with a longer one. And scupper plugs, well if I'm dressed for going into the water (which I always am - it could happen ) then I don't mind a little water in the yak with me.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a Prowler 13 and in the summer I wouldn't go out without plugging the scupper holes in the seat. Now it depends on you if you want to get your butt wet or not, but I would rather keep my arse dry even though I wear my board shorts.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Try paddling with a crosswind, then you will appreciate the rudder.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*ditto*



ruthless said:


> Try paddling with a crosswind, then you will appreciate the rudder.



Hard cross winds in narrow grass bed/oyster bed channels? I Scraped a few oyster beds last summer in such conditions until I got used to handling the wind.


I'm not against rudders myself. But im too much of an air head not to ruin one... if I had one. I'm quite sure I would destroy it in a month ....give or take a week.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You can adjust the height of your rudder for shallow water, mine will actully pop up if it hits bottom.


----------

